# Alpine blow out MRV, PDX, Type R subs



## Projektmkvii (Oct 3, 2012)

Alpine PDX V9 5 Channel Car Amp New 793276011602 | eBay

Alpine PDX V9 5 Channel Car Amp 793276011602 | eBay

Alpine PDX M12 1200W RMS Monoblock Car Amplifier New PDXM12 093276301018 | eBay

New Alpine MRV V500 5 Channel V Power Digital Car Audio Amplifier Amp MRVV500 793276210722 | eBay

New Alpine MRV V500 5 Channel V Power Digital Car Audio Amplifier Amp MRVV500 793276210722 | eBay

Alpine SWR 8D2 8" Car Subwoofer 894613254819 | eBay

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Projektmkvii (Oct 3, 2012)

Help me clean out my closet! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Projektmkvii (Oct 3, 2012)

Brand new PXA-H800 and RUX-C800 for sale. Need to move quick, PM me your offers. You can check my Ebay seller feedback as well. Ebay -> STREETSIDEKICKS. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Nav360 (Sep 25, 2016)

You still have the PXA-H800? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

